# Desktop -> Laptop -> AVR = Foobar? Problems...



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi all. Looking for help with streaming or playing music over wireless network. 
Hardware:

Compaq Presario Intel Pentium T4500 Laptop 
Audio Advantage Micro II USB sound card by Turtle Beach
Yamaha RX-V863
Software:

Windows 7
Foobar2000
WMP if required
FLAC
MP3
I want to use laptop to play music located on desktop wirelessly, through my AVR/speakers. I bought a Turle Beach Micro II USB dongle with outputs 3.5mm analog OR digital (spdif) via TOSLINK. Here is what I have tried: I shared my FLAC folder on the desktop with Homegroup (windows 7). I add files to foobar on the laptop from this shared folder.
here are my issues:

FLAC files 'freeze' randomly for about a second or less. Usually at LEAST once per song. It is not the file because if I play it back, it won't do it again in the same place, and they play fine when I stream to PS3. It seems to be a problem with foobar or my laptop because I see the EQ visualization display freezing during this time as well.
MP3s do not have this freezing problem
I can't get the optical output to work on the laptop/micro II. The cable and AVR are not the problem because when I plug the same cable into my PS2, I get sound right away.
Any help would be most appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you tried a different media player other than foobar?


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

WMP has same results with respect to the optical problem. In device manager > Sounds, I can see the option for Micro II Digital, but nothing happens when I use the optical cable...it only works with 3.5mm jack. I even tried the little "test" buttons...same results.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Under control panel>sounds> is the Micro II Digital set to default under the playback device tab?


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

yes. It is this: "Speakers: USB Sound device"


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

UPDATE: The optical cable worked for PS2 so I thought it wasn't a problem. I went to a friends house and used his and it worked perfectly with the Micro II. Maybe my cable is just older? Has anyone heard of this or can explain why an optical cable would work with one device and not another?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I've never heard of this happening in an HT environment however, I've seen it happen in the networking world with fiber optic cables. Sometimes with the patch and sometimes with the backbone. Usually it is the result of a cheaper grade fiber cable.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks Rasco. Wish I thought of this earlier since I have been messing with drivers and settings for DAYS now !


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

caper26 said:


> Thanks Rasco. Wish I thought of this earlier since I have been messing with drivers and settings for DAYS now !


Yeah, being in networking I should have suggested checking the cable first. That's like a mantra within our world and yet, I assumed since it was working for the PS3, it wasn't the cable. :rolleyesno:


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

same here...but after I tried my wifes netbook with no success, it was basically the ONLY thing that I didn't test...


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Update: Just got 3 new optical cables from MP. The 2 "premium" silver cables do NOT work (at least with this turtle beach unit). The _standard _optical cable does. So at least now I can get PCM sent to my AVR (or DD/DTS bitstreamed). Still running into the "freezing problem" though. I just don't believe it is wireless issue...I can get well over 1000 k-bytes/s when downloading from the internet. And what's up that "some" optical cables work and other do not?


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

did you check the output bit depth? I've noticed this can cause problems when switching between music and movies.


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

caper26 said:


> Update: Just got 3 new optical cables from MP. The 2 "premium" silver cables do NOT work (at least with this turtle beach unit). The _standard _optical cable does. So at least now I can get PCM sent to my AVR (or DD/DTS bitstreamed). Still running into the "freezing problem" though. I just don't believe it is wireless issue...I can get well over 1000 k-bytes/s when downloading from the internet. And what's up that "some" optical cables work and other do not?


I've run into this too. On my system the receiving hardware can be a bit sensitive. 

I don't know a workaround other than to use a cable that you have success with. 

Do you have real glass cables? Or are you using the cheaper plastic fiber cables. My glass cables work better. They are also more expensive.


----------

